# Changing Visitor Visa into Working Visa



## PhloooooIsFlo

Hello all,

Does anyone here have the experience to change your visa from visitor into working visa once you get a job in NZ? 
How long is the process and the fee?
And what documents needed to proceed of getting working visa?

Thanks,
Flo


----------



## karimax

PhloooooIsFlo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone here have the experience to change your visa from visitor into working visa once you get a job in NZ?
> How long is the process and the fee?
> And what documents needed to proceed of getting working visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Flo



Hi flo welcome to expat forum. If you are already in NZ and shift your visitor visa into a working/permanent visa I think you still need to submit a EOI but including your job offer provided by your employer.

you can check within the forums I think somebody posted a similar query as yours.

cheers and good luck!


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

karimax said:


> Hi flo welcome to expat forum. If you are already in NZ and shift your visitor visa into a working/permanent visa I think you still need to submit a EOI but including your job offer provided by your employer.
> 
> you can check within the forums I think somebody posted a similar query as yours.
> 
> cheers and good luck!


Thanks karimax! you said it clear enough 
Well, at least it's still possible to change into working/permanent visa


----------



## sealtiel092003

Hi Flo!
Welcome to the forum! I just had my work visa approved last june 8. I was on a visitor visa when I cam here in NZ. To be able to have a work visa, you should first have a job offer from your employer/company. All you have to do is get a WORK VISA form and WORK VISA EMPLOYER SUPPLEMENTARY form from your nearest immigration branch, answer all the required questions in the form, provide the necessary documents such as medical,police cert, job offer from employer and the processing fee of NZ$320. Submit it to your nearest immigration branch together with your passport. Then just wait for them to contact you. 

Mine took almost 7 weeks before the decision letter and my passport was mailed to me. I think because the immigration is super busy during the month of April that's why it took almost 6 weeks before a CO was assigned on my paper. But after a Co was assigned, it was processed in just a week! 

Just remember to provide all necessary documents before lodging so as not to delay the processing and so that the CO will not question your application anymore. 

Hope this helps. If ever you hve any more query, dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## karimax

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi Flo!
> Welcome to the forum! I just had my work visa approved last june 8. I was on a visitor visa when I cam here in NZ. To be able to have a work visa, you should first have a job offer from your employer/company. All you have to do is get a WORK VISA form and WORK VISA EMPLOYER SUPPLEMENTARY form from your nearest immigration branch, answer all the required questions in the form, provide the necessary documents such as medical,police cert, job offer from employer and the processing fee of NZ$320. Submit it to your nearest immigration branch together with your passport. Then just wait for them to contact you.
> 
> Mine took almost 7 weeks before the decision letter and my passport was mailed to me. I think because the immigration is super busy during the month of April that's why it took almost 6 weeks before a CO was assigned on my paper. But after a Co was assigned, it was processed in just a week!
> 
> Just remember to provide all necessary documents before lodging so as not to delay the processing and so that the CO will not question your application anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps. If ever you hve any more query, dont hesitate to ask!



hi seal... congratulations on the approval of your working visa and also for your job offer!  cheers!


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi Flo!
> Welcome to the forum! I just had my work visa approved last june 8. I was on a visitor visa when I cam here in NZ. To be able to have a work visa, you should first have a job offer from your employer/company. All you have to do is get a WORK VISA form and WORK VISA EMPLOYER SUPPLEMENTARY form from your nearest immigration branch, answer all the required questions in the form, provide the necessary documents such as medical,police cert, job offer from employer and the processing fee of NZ$320. Submit it to your nearest immigration branch together with your passport. Then just wait for them to contact you.
> 
> Mine took almost 7 weeks before the decision letter and my passport was mailed to me. I think because the immigration is super busy during the month of April that's why it took almost 6 weeks before a CO was assigned on my paper. But after a Co was assigned, it was processed in just a week!
> 
> Just remember to provide all necessary documents before lodging so as not to delay the processing and so that the CO will not question your application anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps. If ever you hve any more query, dont hesitate to ask!


Hi sealtiel092003!! thank you for your long explanation... 
Actually I'm still in Indo, been thinking to applying either Working Visa, Visitor Visa or Fiance Visa. But it's more clear now since you guys are helping alot here... 
Btw, congratz for your work visa!!! It's lucky you got a company like that, coz I don't know is it only me or what, coz it's very hard to try to apply a job from here, coz they're always want us to have work visa first or at least i have to be already in nz for interview. Maybe you can share a bit how you get a job there?  
Thanks again!!


----------



## topcat83

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi Flo!
> Welcome to the forum! I just had my work visa approved last june 8. I was on a visitor visa when I cam here in NZ. To be able to have a work visa, you should first have a job offer from your employer/company. All you have to do is get a WORK VISA form and WORK VISA EMPLOYER SUPPLEMENTARY form from your nearest immigration branch, answer all the required questions in the form, provide the necessary documents such as medical,police cert, job offer from employer and the processing fee of NZ$320. Submit it to your nearest immigration branch together with your passport. Then just wait for them to contact you.
> 
> Mine took almost 7 weeks before the decision letter and my passport was mailed to me. I think because the immigration is super busy during the month of April that's why it took almost 6 weeks before a CO was assigned on my paper. But after a Co was assigned, it was processed in just a week!
> 
> Just remember to provide all necessary documents before lodging so as not to delay the processing and so that the CO will not question your application anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps. If ever you hve any more query, dont hesitate to ask!


You may be able to apply on-line - see Applying for a Work to Residence visa


----------

